# Helping parents sell their Starwood Timeshare



## liverichly (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all, first time poster and I am new to the timeshare industry, my experience is limited to attending a presentation in Cabo just to get the free breakfast, dinner cruise, and actually cash (I love our neighbors to the south), and my mother in law worked at a developer selling timeshares but she felt horrible about it (and after reading various threads here I can understand why)... so I started reading TUG about 24 hours ago and knew immediately this is the type of information I was looking for.

I do not own a timeshare, but my parents have asked me to help them sell theirs.  If they wanted to take a more active role, I could provide them with the steps on how to rent it out to cover the MF (no mortgage is on it), but they have resigned to just wanting to not have to deal with it anymore.  Before I came here I was thinking eBay and just getting it done with for $1, but now it appears that quite a bit more than $1 can be made, and with this SVO Resort having a ROFR it wouldn't sell for that cheap anyway - good for my parents.  While I could legally sell it on their behalf if I wanted to, I am likely going to employ the services of a company or person who specializes in legally selling timeshares because I feel it has the highest likelihood of greatest exposure and to sell for a reasonable price.  My parents have provided me with access to all of their StarCentral information so I can figure out how what they have and get back to them with answers about selling.

I have a series of questions if someone or many someone's wouldn't mind helping me.  I'd try calling Starwood but I don't think they'd talk to me since I am not the owner, and from reading here it doesn't seem like they'd be a huge help anyway.  The questions may not be terribly difficult, so I apologize if they seem newbie-ish, but I couldn't find the answers after copious searching.

First, I've searched on how to determine this "red", "blue", "white", and "silver" (saw that last color in reference to a 223 unit bulk foreclosure purchase) week thing but I can't see how it correlates to anything I am reviewing.  I suspect those are terms that the timeshare community uses but SVN personnel and official documents would not reference.  Does it relate to the "week #" or "home season" at StarCentral?

Second, assuming a reasonably priced VOI, typically how long does it take to find a buyer who will close (not to close, but to find that offer which will)?

Third (3a, b, c, d, etc.), would the 81k in weekly StarOptions & 48k in weekly Starpoints disappear upon deed transfer?  I seem to remember reading StarOptions don't transfer, but the Starpoints remain with the current owner (who accumulated them) to later use in the SPG program, is that correct?  The "Total Available Starpoints" is only 3,275, is there any particular reason(s) for the difference?

Fourth, I've read at Starwood's FAQ "[you can] convert your week to Starpoints in non-consecutive use years".  They have 81k in available StarOptions for both 2011 & 2012, so the way I am reading it it appears only 81k of that be converted to Starpoints, is that correct?  If my assumptions in the third question are correct, it seems to me it would be wise to convert before selling if possible, is that the general consensus?

For those of you still reading, or who simply skipped to the bottom, thank you for making it through all that!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Shane and welcome to TUG - In the current economy, there are Starwood resorts that are selling for more than $10,000 for a 2 bdm. and there are Starwood resorts that are selling for $1, and there are Starwood resorts that you can't give away!

The ability to convert to Starpoints disappears with ALL resales.

With some resales, you retain the right to convert to Staroptions:



> a. If a resort is Staroption "Mandatory," it means that when the week is sold to a new owner (resale) the Staroption value of the week transfers to the new owner, and the new owner has the right to exchange his timeshare in the Starwood Vacation Network. These resorts are Staroption Mandatory:
> 
> * Harborside at Atlantis
> * Vistana Villages (Bella and Key West phases only)
> ...



Starwood does not use the terms red, white, blue, etc., but they do have seasons.  Here is a link to their season chart - Staroption Chart - Down load​
Only a few Starwood resorts have ROFR - Starwood Transfer Fees & ROFR

As far as how long it takes to find a buyer it could be tomorrow or never.  There are buyers for high season at the prime resorts, but in this economy, they are looking for a bargain.

Converting your parents timeshare to Starpoints before you sell it will make it harder to sell, because it will strip away the 2011 usage from the buyer, and they won't be able to use their timeshare until 2012.  You cannot transfer the Starpoints to the new buyer.  If your parents include the 2011 usage in the sale (and don't ask for reimbursement of the 2011 maintenance fee) it will be a nice incentive for the buyer to choose their week.

*You can't post the details of what your are sellin here, because of our "no advertising policy" but feel free to click on my blue user name and send my a pm, if you'd like a quick opinion.*


----------



## lorenmd (Mar 23, 2011)

there is value if it is a mandatory starwood.  then, the staroptions transfer but not starpoints.  if it is not a mandatory then it  doesn't have much value.  you can join tug for $15 and sell it here yourself instead of paying someone to sell it.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 23, 2011)

If it is WMH gold season, maybe it is too cheap to hire a broker to sell.
It is NOT a mandatory resort, so staroption will not be transferred to new owner. New owner will not get staroptions from this week.
It is a good idea to put in on TUG market place or redweek.com
On ebay, that week (WMH gold season) doesn't get much bidding or high price at all. Some sellers offered free closing for gold/silver season on ebay and also offered discounted MF for this year of use.
I used to own WMH and high MF (over $1,500 plus county tax which is paid separately) kills the sale. 
If you are really OK with giving away, list it on bargain basement on TUG market place or bargain deal on the forum (buy, sell, rent).


----------



## siesta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome to TUG.



> First, I've searched on how to determine this "red", "blue", "white", and "silver"


 red, white, blue is just timeshare lingo for prime, shoulder, off season.  for WMH, weeks 1-21, 50-52 are prime, 22-27, 36-49, shoulder, and 28-35 offseason. You can view starwoods designations for these weeks as well as their StarOption alotment here



> Second, assuming a reasonably priced VOI, typically how long does it take to find a buyer who will close (not to close, but to find that offer which will)?


 that depends on your asking price. 




> Third (3a, b, c, d, etc.), would the 81k in weekly StarOptions & 48k in weekly Starpoints disappear upon deed transfer?


This is a voluntary resort, so anyone that purchases this will not get the ability to use StarOptions, or be able to convert to Starpoints. This obviously affects your resale value. But since you are a direct relative, you could assume ownership and receive the full benefits your parents enjoy. If you travel and can afford the MF, that is what I would do.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2011)

I just noticed this in your profile:  Resorts: WMH 2BR L/O Gld 1Wk EY

I hate to tell you this, but if this is the resort you are selling, it has virtually no resale value.  It's an off-season week at a voluntary resort.  

You will have a challenge to just give it away, but here is one strategy:

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2011 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple professional transfer for about $100)  I've used this licensed document Prep. company and the owner is a Tugger. - Note, this is my personal recommendation, not as a representative of TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2011 for the new owner​


> This is a voluntary resort, so anyone that purchases this will not get the ability to use StarOptions, or be able to convert to Starpoints. This obviously affects your resale value. But since you are a direct relative, you could assume ownership and receive the full benefits your parents enjoy. If you travel and can afford the MF, that is what I would do.


I agree - I'd definitely consider this.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh BTW, I forgot to mention about ROFR of this resort.
WMH does have ROFR, but it doesn't mean that buyers pay higher prices than ROFR prices. Simply starwood snatch cheap sales, so good for starwood, but no good thing for buyer or seller.
Hilton is the same. These days, Hilton exercise ROFR very actively - under $4000 for 5000 points packages, under $12,000 for 7000 points packages were exercised. However, still ebay price for 5000 points are around $3500.
I don't think those prices would pass ROFR, but that's what buyers would pay for the market these days even though Hilton exercise ROFR for many cases.
So WMH gold season would not get high price when they are sold even though starwood exercise ROFR.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 23, 2011)

And sometimes people do not actively seek out resorts that are undergoing ROFR becuse it is too frustrating to try to buy something that is just then taken away by Starwood. I have contracted for Westin Mission Hills twice now just to have ROFR exercised by Starwood. On the other hand, it is a great resort and valuable from that point of view.


----------



## sui (Mar 23, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Oh BTW, I forgot to mention about ROFR of this resort.
> WMH does have ROFR, but it doesn't mean that buyers pay higher prices than ROFR prices. Simply starwood snatch cheap sales, so good for starwood, but no good thing for buyer or seller.
> Hilton is the same. These days, Hilton exercise ROFR very actively - under $4000 for 5000 points packages, under $12,000 for 7000 points packages were exercised. However, still ebay price for 5000 points are around $3500.
> I don't think those prices would pass ROFR, but that's what buyers would pay for the market these days even though Hilton exercise ROFR for many cases.
> So WMH gold season would not get high price when they are sold even though starwood exercise ROFR.



Is starwood really exercising ROFR on WMH gold? Then why not just let OP's parents sell it to OP for, say $1, and let starwood buy it back. I believe it would be difficult to give it away, but if starwood likes it, then just let them get it.


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 23, 2011)

sui said:


> Is starwood really exercising ROFR on WMH gold? Then why not just let OP's parents sell it to OP for, say $1, and let starwood buy it back. I believe it would be difficult to give it away, but if starwood likes it, then just let them get it.



I would assume that they're only actively grabbing WMH Platinum+, as there's pretty much no high-season inventory at WMH or WDW available for the on-site staff to sell.

The Gold+ isn't particularly attractive in comparison.  I believe this is what the OP's parents own (based on 81K SOs for a 2BR)

The ~100 foreclosures they grabbed (last fall?) were mostly Gold, but I think that was a special case.  I can't see SVO excercising ROFR on any more of those now that they have a bunch in inventory.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2011)

maybe I missed something (wouldn't be the first time) - but why not have your parents transfer it to you - and use the VOI (stay,  SVN/II exchange, convert to SP...)?

oops - yes - someone already mentioned - I agree - unless you can't afford to vacation...


----------



## liverichly (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for all of the great feedback.

It's unfortunate to realize, but it was our original assumption, that there probably was little value in this timeshare.  It's Gold, not Gold+ (unless it doesn't differentiate between the two on StarCentral), so thanks for the chart, puts things into perspective.

2011 MF's have been paid in full, figured to do that to make it more attractive regardless of it's value.

I spoke with First American Title's Timeshare division in Nevada yesterday and they quoted ~$675 for all closing services (title/escrow/doc prep/recording/transfer tax/courier/resort transfer fee), but I sent an email to that licensed document prep company to find out more about their services.

But you recommended that I also reserve something in 2011 for the new owner, is that because in-demand weeks tend to complete occupancy quicker, and it may be a little while before the timeshare sells, and if it takes too long, that week may be booked already?  Ownership is "Annual Float", so when looking at the StarOptions value chart, it shows weeks 28-35, does that mean any of those particular weeks could be reserved?  If so, from the timeshare calendar's I've found online, the buyer better like some hot weather.

Renting it out is gaining attractiveness, I need to spend a little more time researching week rental prices to see if MF could be mostly or entirely covered by doing that.

I like to vacation but when we go to Palm Springs it's just for a day or two (live 2 hours away) so holding onto it for personal use isn't something we're considering.  However on that same point, perhaps another related person to my parents would.

Has anyone successfully sold/given it back to Starwood?  Yesterday I searched to see if Starwood purchases re-sales direct but couldn't find anything.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Shane - Starwood won't take an off-season week back, because they will have a hard time re-selling it.

The reason you might want to keep this week is that you can use it to trade into the other Starwood resorts - like Maui, Kauai, Cancun, etc.  You can use the 81,000 Staroptions and travel to some very nice resorts.  For instance, you can reserve a 1 bdm. that sleeps 4 at the Hawaii resorts - at Cancun, you should be able to get a bigger unit with 81,000 Staroptions.  

Or - you can make a Staroptions reservation at one of the prime resorts, and rent it out.  That will have a lot more value than a rental at WMH during gold season.  For a point of reference, when I rent the 1 bdm. side of my Maui week, I get $2,060 for it - for a high season week.

I would NEVER pay $675 to give away a timeshare - I use Time Travel Traders (the Doc. Prep. company your referenced) for free timeshares and transfers between friends and family.


----------



## gravitar (Mar 24, 2011)

Or you could deposit it with II and trade back into a Starwood resort, or trade elsewhere.


----------



## amundson (Mar 24, 2011)

IMO, Denise is right, you should consider keeping it because if transferred to you, the StarOptions transfer and the TS will retain value.  If sold to someone else the StarOptions are lost and the value drops to about nothing.  So if you think can use it, it will have more value.

So to understand if you would want to use it, I have a couple more suggestions.  First, if you look at the StarOptino chart you had out, you could "possibly" trade for any of the resorts where the value is 81,000.  I say possibly, because it isn't always that easy to get the trade.  However, there are some darned nice resorts in great locations available.

Secondly, to understand if it is easy to trade or not, you could call starwood with your parents and just see what is available as a trade right now.   It won't take long to find out what is currently available for trade, you could ask some questions too and that might give you an idea about what it is like to trade within the network.  No charge for that.  1-888-986-9637

Maybe this will be helpful...


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, it looks like this is a silver season unit, not gold (Starwood now calls silver season "gold").  In which case it is not worth 81,000 SOs, but 56,300.  Alas, that's not a very useful of SOs to have if the OP decided to transfer the ownership over to them.  However, it could still be a good Interval trader.  

If the OP doesn't want the unit for themselves, the advice give so far is good: post it on TUG for $1 and give away 2011 usage for free.  Even then it might take a while to find someone who wants it.

Best wishes, 

Glorian


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 24, 2011)

liverichly said:


> It's unfortunate to realize, but it was our original assumption, that there probably was little value in this timeshare.  It's Gold, not Gold+ (unless it doesn't differentiate between the two on StarCentral), so thanks for the chart, puts things into perspective.



On MyStarCentral, look at the deeded week -- that will determine your season.  As well, look at the SOs value.

A 2BR LO Gold season (week 28-35) is only worth 56,300 SOs.  This isn't enough to book even a studio in most locations in high season (usually 67,100 SOs) -- you'd be looking at off-season travel within SVN.

A 2BR LO Gold+ season (week 22-27, 36-49) is worth 81,000 SOs.  This is enough to book a 1BR pretty much anywhere and anytime within SVN.

If you're seeing it worth 81,000 SOs on MSC, it is a Gold+ and should be deeded between weeks 22-27 or 36-49.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2011)

An off-season week will not be a good Interval trader - the season will lower the trading power, and at $1,479.83 (without taxes) the maintenance fee is too high to be a cost effective II trader.


----------



## Fredm (Mar 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> An off-season week will not be a good Interval trader - the season will lower the trading power, and at $1,479.83 (without taxes) the maintenance fee is too high to be a cost effective II trader.



I think you might be surprised at how well WMH Silver trades with I.I.

Fees are high. But, since already owned it may as well be used until it can be disposed of.
The OP might not be in such a hurry after a good trade or two.


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> An off-season week will not be a good Interval trader - the season will lower the trading power, and at $1,479.83 (without taxes) the maintenance fee is too high to be a cost effective II trader.



I don't have first hand experience, but I thought I remembered another Silver week WMH owner saying they were satisfied with how it traded in Interval.  Any one have any input on this? 

I think even though the season is low, the resort is at the top end of the Interval food chain and that might help with trade power.  And, the Starwood to Starwood preference might help out here as well.

Would I recommend someone buy a WMH silver week to trade in Interval?  No, I wouldn't, but as Fred indicates, the purchase is over and done with.  Time to make lemonade out of lemons!  

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2011)

I know I'm cheap (and proud of it!) but that maintenance fee is a deal killer for me.  I just can't pay $1,479.83 + property tax, for a silver week at WMH, when a Gold-Plus week at SDO has a MF of $908.  With the property tax, thats over $600 a year more.  YMMV


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2011)

I did a little research and found this 2007 post from Ken555:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=361035&postcount=19

Trade power in Interval may have changed with the new Starwood-Interval rules, though.  Ken, if you're out there, any updated info from the last year or so?

Glorian


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I know I'm cheap (and proud of it!) but that maintenance fee is a deal killer for me.  I just can't pay $1,479.83 + property tax, for a silver week at WMH, when a Gold-Plus week at SDO has a MF of $908.  With the property tax, thats over $600 a year more.  YMMV



Hey, I'm cheap, too (and also proud of it!).  If I was starting from scratch, I would definitely take SDO over WMH.  But I'm trying to give the OP options if they can't sell the week, which even if offered for free may be difficult.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2011)

grgs said:


> Hey, I'm cheap, too (and also proud of it!).  If I was starting from scratch, I would definitely take SDO over WMH.  But I'm trying to give the OP options if they can't sell the week, which even if offered for free may be difficult.
> 
> Glorian



True - and they can split the lock-off and get two nice trades for about $850 per week (with exchange fee.)


----------



## Fredm (Mar 24, 2011)

grgs said:


> I did a little research and found this 2007 post from Ken555:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=361035&postcount=19
> 
> ...



Yep!  Incredible trades. 
I don't think the new rules changed Silver Season clout at all.
Lemonaide out of lemons is well put.


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 24, 2011)

I would have your parents post it on eBay. Figure out what the resort is exercising ROFR at, and then bid it up to a few hundred under that level.  When Starwood exercises ROFR, they will pay your parents the bid you made.

Of course you risk Starwood not exercising, in which case you just bought the unit from your parents.  I'm sure someone will point out if this is not legal, but strikes me as a legitimate way of getting near top dollar back from Starwood.

This may also explain why, as PP pointed out, eBay sales on ROFR's remain slightly below the exercise level.


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2011)

bankr63 said:


> I would have your parents post it on eBay. Figure out what the resort is exercising ROFR at, and then bid it up to a few hundred under that level.  When Starwood exercises ROFR, they will pay your parents the bid you made.



I don't believe there have been any ROFR reports on Silver WMH weeks.  Fred, do you have any info on this?



bankr63 said:


> Of course you risk Starwood not exercising, in which case you just bought the unit from your parents.  I'm sure someone will point out if this is not legal, but strikes me as a legitimate way of getting near top dollar back from Starwood.



I don't think this would be illegal, but I don't think you'd want to complete the sale (e-bay real estates are non-binding).  If the OP wanted to take over the unit, it would be much better to transfer it and keep the SOs intact.  

In any case, you're not likely to get much more than $1 for a Silver WMH week on e-bay.  Recent listings:

Silver EOY didn't sell:

http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTIN-MISSION-...70721191733?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3f083d8f35

Gold EY sold for $1:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-Lockoff-WES...10662949668?pt=Timeshares&hash=item19c4069b24

Silver EY sold for $1: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTIN-MISSION-...60749918712?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3cb5e801f8

Glorian


----------



## Fredm (Mar 24, 2011)

grgs said:


> I don't believe there have been any ROFR reports on Silver WMH weeks.  Fred, do you have any info on this?



Not personally.
The only one I am aware of was reported here

It was called a Gold eoy. Don't know if it was Gold Plus or Gold (Silver). But, the price was $1


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 24, 2011)

grgs said:


> I did a little research and found this 2007 post from Ken555:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=361035&postcount=19
> 
> ...




Hiya Glorian,

Yes, still here and yes, WMH silver trades great for me. Given the situation with the OP, I'd also recommend they keep it for their own use, unless they can sell it (or use it until sale). Renting just isn't an option given the cheap II Getaways available in Palm Springs in the summer (I'm buying one this week for ~$425 for a 2-bed unit at Marriott, but same price exists at Westin via II). Knowing what I know now, I wouldn't buy WMH for trading (due to the high MF), but since I have it, I'm making the most of it! 

My WMH summer EOY trades (with visit year, not use year):

2006: Small 1 Bed -> Marriott Timber Lodge ski week 2 bed unit
2007: Small 1 Bed -> Grand Timber Lodge  ski week 2 bed unit
2008: Large 1 Bed -> Westin Ka'anapali 1 bed unit (Building 2, 6th Floor!)
2009: Small 1 Bed -> Grand Timber Lodge ski week 3 bed unit (3 beds!!)
2009: Large 1 Bed -> Westin Ka'anapali 2 bed unit (Building 2, 4th Floor)
2011: Small 1 Bed -> Westin Ka'anapali 1 bed unit (Building 5, 4th Floor)
 (this was my first island/pool view unit where I really couldn't see the ocean)
2012: Large 1 Bed -> somewhere nice; deposited with II waiting for a good catch!


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2011)

Great trades!  Glad to see that WMH is still working well for you!

Glorian


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah, WMH trades very well.
But it doesn't have true value as a trader.
That's why I sold my WMH gold plus week and bought a SDO. 
MF is too high in WMH. I used to rent my Thanksgiving week with no problem, but I wanted to exchange my valuntary week and it made me to sell WMH and buy SDO.
That's why I don't recommend OP to keep it for either exchange or for staroptions.
For smaller WKV platinum, I pay less than $600 per year and get 67100 staroptions. MF for over $1,500 and getting around 57000 staroptions (for OP's week) doesn't sound right to me.

I don't encourage OP to put this week on ebay in hope of starwood exercise ROFR for the price. It would be waste of money (OP has to pay $70 to ebay) and time.
I would put this week on TUG bargain basement or bargain deal on BBS.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 30, 2011)

WMH is still trading quite well. I just got another 3-bed unit at Grand Timber Lodge (Breckenridge) during a ski week in Dec 2012 for the small 1-bed WMH summer week (in my list below, I confused the small and large beds, though I don't think II really cares since they're both "1-bed" units as far as they're concerned). My cost for the week is only $132.66 per night ($928.62) after MF, taxes, and II fee. I'm happy to pay that for a 3-bed unit!


----------



## liverichly (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry for my absence, thanks for the additional feedback.  

I looked over the information again, eBay listings, and what not, and I believe my recent realization that WMH has gone to a Platinum/Gold/Silver structure rather than a Platinum/Gold+/Gold like at http://tug2.net/advice/starwood_vacation_club/svn_valuechart.pdf (I see that .pdf is dated 2009) is probably correct.

It indeed says 81,000 in StarOptions, so the trade or rent value seems like it could be there using that chart... but still probably will considering selling.

Rather than the bargain basement I'm probably going to pay the membership fee and see how it goes here.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2011)

Selling this is going to be problematic, because you still aren't sure what season the week is in.  The only way to tell is to look at the deed, and see what week is on the deed.  Before you post an Ad, you need to be 100% sure of what you are selling.

BTW - the chart is current - Starwood doesn't often change it's seasons - that would be a major problem for owner.


----------



## liverichly (Apr 19, 2011)

I know which week it is, it's a Gold week.  I'd say specifically but I thought that was prohibited (like it'd appear as if it was an ad)... but it's between 22-27 & 36-49.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2011)

The deed should have one specific week listed on it - do you know what it is?


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 19, 2011)

liverichly said:


> I know which week it is, it's a Gold week.  I'd say specifically but I thought that was prohibited (like it'd appear as if it was an ad)... but it's between 22-27 & 36-49.



22-27,36-49 would be Gold Plus, worth 81,000 StarOptions for a 2BR L/O, not Gold (28-35), worth 56,300 StarOptions for a 2BR L/O.


----------



## liverichly (Apr 19, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> 22-27,36-49 would be Gold Plus, worth 81,000 StarOptions for a 2BR L/O, not Gold (28-35), worth 56,300 StarOptions for a 2BR L/O.



From the Star Options Value Chart dated 2009 your info appears to be correct.

However per the dozen or so listings I've researched on eBay, here at the Classifieds, etc., that have been dated within the past 60 days... I've found that only Platinum, Gold & Silver are being/have been sold.  Platinum always has weeks of 1-21, 50-52... Gold always has weeks of 22-27, 36-49... and Silver always has weeks of 28-35.

At http://mystarcentral.com/ it also says:  

Home Season
Gold

I was initially confused and claimed it was indeed Gold, which I guess I was right, but I was claiming it was the Gold season listed at Star Options Value Chart, not the what appears to be the actual Gold season of 22-27, 36-49.  Weeks 36-49 include some pretty decent weather for Palm Springs, as well as Thanksgiving.  With appearing to be able to trade it for a 1-bedroom premium week in Hawaii or Cancun, or renting out those same weeks, it'd cover the MF + taxes, and I sense it'd have value to someone.


----------



## liverichly (Apr 19, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> The deed should have one specific week listed on it - do you know what it is?



It appears it's OK for me to say since you are a moderator and are asking me, so it's week 23.

Like you, I help answer consumers questions about knowledge I have expertise in (happens to be the industry I work in), but the forums I visit have a strict no solicitation policy so when I came here I was careful to read all of those guidelines/adhere to them prior to posting.

BTW, great performance by Lincecum last night.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2011)

Shane - Thank you for being conscientious about the rules - much appreciated.

This is the thing about the ebay Ads - most of them contain incorrect info., so you really can't depend on them to be factual.  The big resellers simply copy and paste their Ads over and over, and they  aren't too concerned about accuracy.  Most of them really don't understand the Starwood system.

The seasons posted here on TUG are accurate, so week 23 would be Gold+ season - a good thing for you.

Does your family vacation?  This isn't going to sell for much (you will virtually be giving it away) but you can get some great trades with it to places like Hawaii. Example - you could trade it for a 2 bdm. that sleeps 9 on Maui or Kauai.  

Yes - a GREAT game last night!  Nice to see the bats wake up!  I get to see the Giants play the Rockies at home on the 7th- WOO HOO!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Shane, if you vacation at all, you should keep this week and use it yourself.


----------



## mstoyanov (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are my 2cents: Get the week from your parents - it is more valuable as a SVN trader (StarOptions) than to try to sell it. In the case of family transfer you will receive the 81,000 staroptions and associated starpoints.
I know renting requires some work but right reservations made with 81,000 staroptions should be relatively easy to rent for $2000+.
PM me for a suggestion on what to reserve to get good return from these staroptions.
If you put the week for sale you will get very small amount of money (probably less than profits for rental for 2 years).



liverichly said:


> It appears it's OK for me to say since you are a moderator and are asking me, so it's week 23.
> 
> Like you, I help answer consumers questions about knowledge I have expertise in (happens to be the industry I work in), but the forums I visit have a strict no solicitation policy so when I came here I was careful to read all of those guidelines/adhere to them prior to posting.
> 
> BTW, great performance by Lincecum last night.


----------



## liverichly (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotcha on the Gold/Gold+.  It's confusing sometimes.  I just spoke to someone local on the phone and they had great knowledge and explained to me the history of the original Gold/Platinum/Silver, etc.  Makes sense now.

Parents used to vacation a lot more, now they go on longer international vacations which are more like adventures, so hardly in the same place more than a few days, and not in places that are very resort-like.  I do agree retaining it would be the best value, but then it becomes a task to make sure the MF/taxes are covered each year by usage/renting.

Ultimately it's their call, so we'll see.


----------



## eal (Apr 19, 2011)

mstoyanov is right on the money, so to speak.  Get control of this timeshare and think of it as a new hobby that will translate into, at minimum, revenue-neutral vacations in some great locations.  Now is not a good time to sell.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2011)

Shane - what about yourself - don't you vacation?

Since this is an every-other-year lock-off, you can split the week, make two deposits with Interval, and  get a nice vacation out of it EVERY year - using one side one year, and the other side the next.


----------



## liverichly (Apr 19, 2011)

Ownership Type is Annual Float, doesn't that mean every year not every other year?

I vacation from time to time, although it's normally just for a few day weekend getaway.  Last time I had a week vacation was my honeymoon several years ago, and I don't see that changing for the next few years.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2011)

liverichly said:


> Ownership Type is Annual Float, doesn't that mean every year not every other year?
> 
> I vacation from time to time, although it's normally just for a few day weekend getaway.  Last time I had a week vacation was my honeymoon several years ago, and I don't see that changing for the next few years.



I'm sorry - for some reason I thought it was every other year.

So yes, you can split it and deposit it with Interval and get 2 vacations a year.

It sounds like you are over due for a nice vacation!

I bet you are a work-aholic?  DH was like that before we started timesharing.  Now he takes all his vacation time.


----------



## liverichly (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I work about 60 hours a week on average, practically an independent contractor (employed but have to generate all of my own business) so I don't get any paid vacation.

Ironically, last time I took a vacation we used the Starwoods points, stayed at the Sheraton Ka'anapali, compliments of this very timeshare.


----------



## clsmit (Apr 19, 2011)

So plan a week somewhere, exchange in, take your laptop, work a bit, and then play the rest of the day! Hawaii is good because you get the time zone difference.


----------



## liverichly (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm back!  Thank you for the information so far, it's helped me navigate to where I am today, which isn't terribly far, but it's further along than before.  It's been an interesting experience selling.

One thing I realized (and at the time I also remembered but somewhere between then and now I obviously forgot) is that selling to a non-relative would lose it's 81k StartOptions value for 2011 usage, as it's a Voluntary resort.  

Denise - one thing you mentioned in marketing it is "Reserve a popular holiday week in 2011 for the new owner".  

So my question stems from there.  So since upon sale to a non-relative the StartOptions points would evaporate for 2011 usage, are you saying that potentially a week could be reserved for one of the available weeks in 2011 (post-sale) and that reservation could still be used (by either the current, pre-sale, owners or someone else)?

Like for example 

1.  On July 26th a reservation is made for Thanksgiving week 2011 by Current Owner A
2.  It sells on August 15th 2011 to New Owner B
3.  The Thanksgiving week reservation can still be used by 
a) Current Owner A​b) or it can be put in someone else's name​i) either New Owner B or​ii) Uninterested Party C through Current Owner A​
Or is my understanding incorrect?


----------



## grgs (Jul 26, 2011)

liverichly said:


> One thing I realized (and at the time I also remembered but somewhere between then and now I obviously forgot) is that selling to a non-relative would lose it's 81k StartOptions value for 2011 usage, as it's a Voluntary resort.
> 
> Denise - one thing you mentioned in marketing it is "Reserve a popular holiday week in 2011 for the new owner".
> 
> So my question stems from there.  So since upon sale to a non-relative the StartOptions points would evaporate for 2011 usage, are you saying that potentially a week could be reserved for one of the available weeks in 2011 (post-sale) and that reservation could still be used (by either the current, pre-sale, owners or someone else)?



You could reserve a week at Mission Hills in your season and that reservation should transfer.  What wouldn't transfer would be a week you made at another resort using Staroptions.  Probably the most popular week in your season would be Thanksgiving, but I would guess at this point, you might not be able to reserve that.  At this point, I would try to reserve latest week in your season that you can get.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2011)

Shane - Unfortunately, we are just about past prime vacation rental time.  Fall is very slow because the kids are back in school and the holidays are coming up.  

To be quite honest with you, I don't think you have to worry about selling this timeshare before the end of the year.  It's an off-season week with a high maintenance fee, and you will probably have to give it away.

If you want to rent this timeshare this year, you will have to be more proactive.  First of all - get a reservation made!  Personally - I'd make a reservation at Harborside Atlantis or one of the Maui resorts to rent.  There isn't much demand for Westin Mission Hills rentals, and Maui & HRA command higher rental prices.

Then you need to advertise it- Right now, a lot of people are trying to rent their timeshares, so you want to price your week competitively, market it well, and make sure you have a lot of traffic - because you have a lot of competition.  I personally have used these cheap or free websites to post my Ads:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/ 
1 year Membership - $15
Ads - free up to 25 

www.craigslist.org (free)

www.redweek.com
Membership - $14.99 for 12 months
Timeshare Rental Ads - $24.99/ea for 6 Months
Timeshare Resale Ads - $59.99/ea for 12 Months

www.myresortnetwork.com
Membership - free
Timeshare Rental Ads - $19.95 ($24.95 - floating weeks)
Timeshare Resale Ads - $34.95

There is also a list of resale websites at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting, board that you may want to take a look at.

Many people don't like Craigslist, because you get a lot of scammers who respond, but they are painfully obvious, and I just ignore them.  Another tool I use to eliminate the scammers is that I only accept payment by Paypal which requires a verified bank account or credit card to be registered.  

On Craigslist, you need to create a Craigslist Acct., create 3 different Ads with different titles and wording, and rotate them every 3 days.  You don't have to rewrite the Ads - if you create an Acct. they will be saved in your Acct. and you can just rotate through your Ads, and use the "renew" button, to repost them, every 3 days.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 26, 2011)

You could also deposit it with II then if you transfer the week I believe for a fee you can transfer the deposit to the new owner.  Or you could deposit in II, reserve the best week possible using the Starwood preference and use a Guest Certificate to gift it to the new owner as an incentive to buy or accept the transfer of the ownership you don't want.  If you are exchanging through II you will want to exchange for a week you can use if you don't find a taker for your deed.


----------

